# Peugeot Boxer immobiliser code



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

The immobiliser warning key light has taken to occastionally staying on. The engine wont start. 
Repeat switch off and try again and the engine starts.
What do you know about immobiliser faults? Is there any web info.?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site HARRYH
Does your key have a battery in it? If so maybe it needs to be replaced with a new one???
Just a thought

Keith


----------



## 102483 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,

I think this is the start of a few more probelms - sorry. It gets worse!

My boxer camper has the same problem. when hot it will not un immobilise. Cools a bit and then it starts. Very annoying.

From web research the fault is on the immoboliser bit on the injection pump. Dealer fix is £1,000 plus. Thye chnage all the lcoks, remotes, steering lock and the bit on the pump.

I belieive the alternative is to have the immobilser immolbised by an auto electricain at £150.

I am trying to decide what to do with mine at them moment


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

royhorn01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this is the start of a few more probelms - sorry. It gets worse!
> 
> ...


Welcome and well done, offering help with your first post.
Unfortunately the original poster has probably got the problem fixed by now or sold the motorhome as you've picked up a thread from August 2006.


----------

